# broken mains inlet flap



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi my autotrail 240v inlet flap has got a crack with opening and closing this is the second one i have had fitted so looking for stronger one to replace . has anyone else had the same ( prob ) any ideas :?: :?: .thanks jud


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, there was another thread a short while ago on just this problem.
Do a search.

Ray.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Jud


Mine flaps about and wont stay shut so I stick it down quite neatly with white duct tape when on the move and peel it back when on hook-up to expose the socket. Tape lasts for several operations then I replace it with another piece. I guess you could reinforce the crack from the inner face of the flap with tape too. Good luck with search - I remember the thread but I can't find it  

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Mine also cracked when I tried to open it in the cold weather last winter,I think they go brittle in the minus temperatures and are prone to cracking.

I used some plasic glue to fill the crack then sanded it smooth,primed and re-painted.It's made a good job and saved buying another as you have to buy the complete housing,not just the flap.

When opening in the cold weather use 2 hands to spread the stress on the flap,when I broke mine I only used 1 hand to open it and pulled from the middle which cracked it down the centre.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi have been looking on internet and found two one looks strong and the same size the other one is a caravan type again stronger but would have to make opening bigger same price £14 the second you can buy replacement flaps but not for mine . off to brown hills tomorrow will look at different m/h's and which ever make is the best order that one. cheers jud


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi all just arrived yesterday my new 240v mains inlet found on ebay made by the same company but it's flap is double the strength the spring is stronger and easy to open it's made in germany i think like most of the others . i looked around brownhills the other day and nearly all had a split in then so it seams there is a problem with this type the name on the flap is ABL-SURSUM this one i have bought is like a mark 2 type just a bit bigger but fit's in the same opening .£13.99 from rainbow conversions ( have number if needed ) jud


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

jud said:


> bigger but fit's in the same opening .£13.99 from rainbow conversions ( have number if needed ) jud


Yes please Jud would appreaciate the link on ebay or any other info just to make sure I get the right one

Thanks
Wyn


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hi Jud,

Looks just like what I need. I cracked mine last week.

I looked on Rainbow website and located the one which I think you purchased. However, the sizes seem a little bigger.

Could you be so kind and post the part number please?

Many Thanks,

Stewart


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi all item number 140430282022 ( ELEGANT ) 240v mains inlet hook up rainbow conversions l.t.d unit 1 algores way . wisbech cambridgesshire. pe13-2tq . phone 01945 585931 £16.18 with p.p surface dia 120x140 aperture 90mmx85mm.depth85mm . this is a superb piece of kit take my word for it comes with a gasket seal but put a little bit of silicone around edge . all the best jud P.S this type of inlet can be used on most m/h's as the manufacturers use the same style


----------



## drfcchris (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Jud,

big thanks Jud for doing the research on this inlet flap, ours has cracked in the freezing weather but I have not had the time to look for a 'good' replacment.

You have just solved the problem, will be giving Rainbow a ring

"good ol MHF for solving the little things in life"

Rgds, Chris


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Jud, just bought one.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

For Paypal Lovers


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Jagman said:


> Hi Jud
> 
> Mine flaps about and wont stay shut so I stick it down quite neatly with white duct tape when on the move and peel it back when on hook-up to expose the socket. Tape lasts for several operations then I replace it with another piece. I guess you could reinforce the crack from the inner face of the flap with tape too. Good luck with search - I remember the thread but I can't find it
> 
> Dave


Sorry for the late response, missed the original post. Ours had same problem, as the clip-in part at the bottom of the flap broke about a year ago. I initially used tape like Dave but then found this got wet, dirty etc. and wouldn't stick for long. I then fitted a couple of pairs of Velcro hook/loop 'buttons' on van part and inside of flap, this has done the job ever since even on long motorway cruising. Being inside the cover, they stay clean and effective - simples! 
Looking at the design, the cracks that appear on the flaps seem to start from the moulded split part which takes a lot of strain when opening - this has also overcome that likelihood

8) :idea:


----------

